# Wiring diagram - Ford 350 to Fisher Speed-cast..



## jackbolens (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi folks - I've been looking for a wiring diagram/schematics on how to hook up my recently bought Fisher Speed-Cast to my 1996 F-350 Powerstroke diesel...any help would be greatly appreciated..thanks..


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

You can get everything you need for free at Fisherplows.com


----------



## jackbolens (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks KS, but I've been there a few times looking...still can't find what I want...


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/pdf/13763_032103.pdf

try this


----------



## jackbolens (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks Crash, but that's for a spreader...still no luck looking...unless I can somehow adapt that...hmm...


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry about that jack,

Do the headlights stay with the plow or is this an old conventional where the headlights stay with the truck? Any relays with the harness you have? What bulbs do you have on the truck, glass (2B,2D) or halogen (HB1 or HB5)?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The speedcaster plow was discontinued before 1996-0 you won't find a wiring diagram specificly for that. 

Additionally- are you sure you have a speedcaster? The speedcaster is not a Minute Mount- it's the old headgear stays on the truck system.

Assumeing it IS a speedcaster- is it underhood hydraulic or sehp? (electrohydraulic)?

The original underhoods only need a relay to thro the ground from truck headlights to plow headlights- you can wire it with a toggle in the cab- really simple.

The 1st gen electro/hydraulic were cable control to the SEHP pack on the plow frame (still not MM) so you only need the same headlight wiring AND power to the SEHP.

2nd gen was electric control (true SEHP) but not detachable. I expect the wiring will be very similar to the MM1 minus the plugs and auto headlight circuit of course.


----------



## jackbolens (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks, yes, it is a speedcaster..and it's 2nd gen sehp...I should be good to go from here..

Thanks again!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm jelous- the speedcaster moldboard is a MUCH better plow than the next gen moldboard. Higher, better curve, more reinforcement. Weighs a bit more too.


----------

